# These gear boxes are just rubbish!



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I got my new R35 from Middlehurst's in November. I followed an extremely cautious running in process for 1200 miles. i then started to drive it in a gradually increasing manner over the next thousand miles until I am finally using some of the abilities of the car. And guess what? The transnission has failed!

I was around 30 miles from home, and it wouldn't move at all in a car park, and it had up the "T/M failure visit dealer" message. I switched off the engine and restarted. This seemed to clear the problem and I was able to drive home. I just went out to put the car in the garage, and the warning message is back. It looks like it's going back to Middlehurt's.

Having broken it in carefully and looking after it, and with just 2200 miles on the clock, I was not expecting this. I can't see myself ever tuning this car now, as I really do not want things like this happening without a warranty. In fact if this turns out to be anything serious, the car is going. Living with the threat of ridiculous parts costs is bad enough, but gearboxes that fail after 2000 miles? I don't think so.


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

it's not so bad, the gearbox can be repaired for reasonable amount of money. Don't worry. If they don't cover it under warranty contact me via PM and maybe we can sort it out.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Not great but to put it into perspective Porsche PDKs only last 900 miles...:

PDK Problems


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I got me a new mobile phone,Nokia N97......stopped working after 3 weeks...

got me a new phone from Samsung....didn´t work right out of the box....

so no i do stop doing phonecalls.....no,shit happens...everything breaks,i have seen porsches break down,i have seen Mercedes break down...

Look at my case,my engine broke because of a manfacturing problem with the bearings,my car was tuned....they have fixed it(ok,not on the easy way,but the installed a new engine and guess what,i tuned it straight away again as i got it back......)


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

bit of a silly post tbh, 99% of people have had no trouble with their gearbox
imo the gearbox/transaxle is one of the best features of the car


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

only when its working


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

if every car was crap when something went wrong we'd all be walking! Things go wrong.....and they get fixed. They're all lumps of metal.......mass produced and will break! Still a bloody brilliant car though!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i feel for you friend.

If it is just solenoid. CHP can now fix this quickly. Don't worry too much.

Hope you have a Daily that can help during this time. Or just shout on nissan and they'll find you a nice 370z


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

zeyd said:


> If it is just solenoid. CHP can now fix this quickly.


Who/What is CHP? :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it was a typo - he means HPC! (and not Erik Estrada in CHIPS!!!)

D


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry but my vote goes for the manual 6 speed getrag in 34 gtrs
but really hope you get yours sorted mate


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I had gearbox troubles within 2200 miles as well so i feel for your lack of faith in the car right now!

However stay with it as sometimes you get unlucky like i did, but then what are the chances of two gearboxes going on you......infamous last words!!!


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Seems to me as though if the gearboxes are going to go they do so at very low miles - faulty from manufacture in other words. If they reach 6000 odd miles with no probs then chances are it's a goodun'. Very dispiriting however but I would view it as problem soon to be sorted and enjoy.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

hello

thank you sumo. Yes, It is a "french" typo


----------



## dopeawards (Nov 9, 2009)

to put into perspective even more, before i was sensible and started buying only german and jap cars, i bought a TVR Tuscan, within a week i had two full A4 pages of faults for the dealer to fix under warranty, about 60 things wrong!!!! my gtr has a couple of problems, sat nav is dodgy and car is jerky pulling away, but thats it, this car is the ultimate, it will blow pretty much anything away and is good for going away snowboarding as takes two snowboards in the back as well as all our gear, try and do that in a porsche! you cant as i have a porsche and the only way is to have the roof down and stick the boards between yoru passengers legs, definately a good excuse for the police to pull you over!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

clips holding gears are as strong as rubber bands, can twist them with one hand.

there is no different from JDM boxes, only thing is lowered launch control (launching is what causes clips to come loose)


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice post Ben. The Nissan parts guys much have run out of juicy fruit that day and those cir clips were all they had to hand


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont worry geezer, had the same problem with mine @ around 5000 miles with absolutely no inkling of wear and tear. Nissan UK treated with great care and attention, concierge, hire car, cab fares the LOT. Its probably nothing as its only driven it 2000 odd miles. Mine was a software clitch but they had to remove the sump and have a good look as the tranny's are now known to shred thier bits and cause the gearbox ECU to go in to safe mode. Normally just need a good clean and put back toghether again. I had new fluids added which was a bonus and the last 1000 miles the car has never felt better. I fully undersand your comments about mods as it tottally put me off as well, im not a track man as ive never really got the time, i treat the road like a track sometimes so thats enough for me. Ive just order a GTC Y pipe after alot of thinking as i dont think its a car to keep for a long period of time as thiers always that thought of something else going wrong with it so i might aswell make the most of it. 

If i do have any problems ill put the original pipe back on, but as for more extreme methods of mods ill leave that till im in my mid to late 40s when i have the time , i hope. One thing i did notice, my transmission fault came up as i tried to change the gear it to D to quickly as i always you to do tugg on the leaver to quickly s im always in a rush. As everyone knows when you start the car thiers is a 2/3 second delay whilst you get transmission checking and transmission ok messages which appear on your cluster OBC, after this the car allows you to change gear. Working in the field auto eletronics im 99% you should not press or tugg your gear stick till you get the OK message i believe the electronic clitch may be caused by this. 

Get your car sorted by middlehurst, i know it feels like a bitch after spending 60 odd k, make sure you use your warranty claim to the fullist, all the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I have just spoken to Middlehurst, and it's going to be a new gearbox.

They have promised a maximum of three weeks to repair it. Thats 3 weeks of no GTR!

Nissan have provided me with a Diesel manual Mondeo that has been keyed down the whole of one side. The delivery driver gave up marking the damage on the vehicle after the first five panels were scratched and dented. I will be speaking to Nissan customer services about this in the morning.

I would like to thank the majority of people who have posted positive thoughts on this thread. It's the comradeship on this forum that has stopped me being totally pissed off about this.:thumbsup:


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

srandall said:


> I have just spoken to Middlehurst, and it's going to be a new gearbox.
> 
> They have promised a maximum of three weeks to repair it. Thats 3 weeks of no GTR!
> 
> ...


Thats what marshalls told me its a new Tranny but it did not get to that. I would of been pissed if they would have had to take my car to pieces like that. No UK tech can build these cars like the little Jap fellow by his hands. Mondeo with a scartch after spending 60 G and 2 thousand miles! whats wrong with you man, ring up nisssan UK and get yourself a reputable car> hire one yourself and get them pay the bill like i did. Middlehurst should no better as they got a good reputation by most people .:thumbsup:


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>



Some more pics of that here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131789-gearbox-upgrades-repairs-short-list-explanations.html


It's not only circlips: clutch baskets, clutch piston seals, gear selection solenoids, oil pump drives. It's rarely the gears themselves that cause the problem. 99% it is design for manufacturing or manufacturing itself issues.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I know people have complained about Nissan customer service before, but I am now spitting nails!

When Middlehurst told me yesterday that they would need my car for up to three weeks, I told them that I would need a courtesy car for this period. I was told that it wouldn't be a problem. I tried to get Middlehurst to sort this all day today, then at 4:00pm I was told by National car rentals to get their loan car back to them before they closed at 6:00pm. 

After more calls to Middlehurst, I finally called Nissan customer services directly. They told me that the Mondeo had been provided by the RAC for the first three days of a breakdown, but Nissan only use Enterprise rentals, and so the National car would have to be returned today and replaced by an Enterprise car. Now the fun really begins.

National would not collect the car at 5:00pm on a Friday, but unless the rental was renewed it would be an uninsured car from 6:00pm onwards. I then spoke to Enterprise,who said they do not do car deliveries, but do collect customers and bring them into the rental garage, only not from where I work and not on Saturdays! 

I had no choice but to drive the National car back to there garage in the notorious Green Lanes in North London and then make my own way to home in Hertfordshire. I now have the choice of making my own way to Hertford in the morning before they close for the weekend at 12:00 or waiting until Monday when I will not have a couple of hours to spare to get from work to Hertford and back. I doubt if I will bother to do either. i will make my own arrangements.

Bearing in mind they had two days to sort this, and I made numerous phone calls to chase, I cannot believe I had to find out I was loosing the car I had and wouldn't be getting a replacement on a Friday evening.

If anyone from Nissan is reading this, you really need to sort out how you treat GTR owners. The kind of person buying a new GTR will have previously owned a Mercedes, BMW, Porsche etc. and are definitely not used to being treated like this.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

as i allways said,the GTR is a great car,but Nissan doesn´t understand how business works......simple.

The car itself is just a small part,ok,important,but not the only thing when you buy a car....as important as the car,is the service for it...if it breaks and has warranty,they have to stand behind there product/word and help the customer,as fast as possible and as good as possible......the way the do it,is simply unacceptable...uke:

In my case,they told me a fraudster and will check for legal action....Nissan,you have biuld my engine with the wrong parts....you have killed my engine,im not guilty in that...nobody ever said sorry to me for the bad words...

Just to give some more examples:

The european customers who have GTR´s with the bearing problems,got told the cars will be collected from Februar on,all got a date when the cars get picked up.....but nobody came to collect in most cases....the owners got told it takes roughly 10 days till the car is back.....i know cases where the cars are away more then 3 weeks.....when you ask where your car it,you get the answer,we don´t know it,it must be somewhere....:blahblah:

I didn´t expect anything else....tbh...Nissan,keep up the good work:lamer:


----------

